# your stupid if you dont cut your pitbulls tail...



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Well i was walking onyx today when i bumped into a middle aged male thinking he was only about 17 or so. well he stopped right infront of me while i was walking and just stood there staring at onyx...i asked him what the hell was he doing just stopping right infront of me like that and not getting out of my way (narrow sidewalk lots of traffic walking around not an option). he asked what my problem was so i told him it really p's me off when people just stop right infront of you when they clearly see you walking!!!!! he goes no no no! why the hell isnt your dogs tail cut off! no one around here cuts of their pitbhulls tail...maybe its cuz ya'llz aint black and dont know ne better!!! i said excuse me!!!??? why should an apbts tail be DOCKED when there is no reason for it and it goes against breed standards!? and looks dumb if you ask me! he goes naah a true pit isnt even supposed to have a tail! i just told him im too tired i have 3 meetings to go to today and im hot as hell right now i dont feel like talking to some ignorant mofo who thinks he is correct when he couldnt be ne more wrong! he then asked what i thought. i told him i KNOW apbts aren't supposed to have docked tails but its ok if they have cropped ears. (i had to tell him what docked and cropeed meant)! he still wouldnt move and kept on going i had 3 more mins to get back home before my first meeting started and he wouldnt move. so i tried walking around and he cut me off and grabbed onto my arm and tried stopping me from going. he grabbed so hard i got bruised!!!! so i pulled out my millano(same thing as a stilleto only locks differently) and told him he better efing let me go or i'd take one of his eyeballs out with my blade. well he let go and threatened to call the cops on me but nothing ever happened...guess he was just a poser after all.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> Well i was walking onyx today when i bumped into a middle aged male thinking he was only about 17 or so. well he stopped right infront of me while i was walking and just stood there staring at onyx...i asked him what the hell was he doing just stopping right infront of me like that and not getting out of my way (narrow sidewalk lots of traffic walking around not an option). he asked what my problem was so i told him it really p's me off when people just stop right infront of you when they clearly see you walking!!!!! he goes no no no! why the hell isnt your dogs tail cut off! no one around here cuts of their pitbhulls tail...maybe its cuz ya'llz aint black and dont know ne better!!! i said excuse me!!!??? why should an apbts tail be DOCKED when there is no reason for it and it goes against breed standards!? and looks dumb if you ask me! he goes naah a true pit isnt even supposed to have a tail! i just told him im too tired i have 3 meetings to go to today and im hot as hell right now i dont feel like talking to some ignorant mofo who thinks he is correct when he couldnt be ne more wrong! he then asked what i thought. i told him i KNOW apbts aren't supposed to have docked tails but its ok if they have cropped ears. (i had to tell him what docked and cropeed meant)! he still wouldnt move and kept on going i had 3 more mins to get back home before my first meeting started and he wouldnt move. so i tried walking around and he cut me off and grabbed onto my arm and tried stopping me from going. he grabbed so hard i got bruised!!!! so i pulled out my millano(same thing as a stilleto only locks differently) and told him he better efing let me go or i'd take one of his eyeballs out with my blade. well he let go and threatened to call the cops on me but nothing ever happened...guess he was just a poser after all.


Damn what did your dog do?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Some people, like me, don't know a whole lot, but !!DAM!!, some just don't know !!shit!!. I hate waisting my time with people like that.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Weird story is weird.

Weird day actually, some dude tries to kick a pit and another guy wants to fight over ones tail? If someone did either of those to me with 3 of mine we'd have been on the news for either a "Pit bull saves the day" or "Pit bull attacks a man" story.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

he just sat there while we were talking. the guy actually tried pettin g him but he ducked away behind me. which is really odd cuz he will let ne one pet him...the only time he never let someone near him was this guy who lived below me for a little while. onyx hated him. turns out that guy was a child mollester. but when the guy grabbed me onyx and i were already in walking motion and onyx barely recognized. he was about to collaps from the heat which is another reason i was in a rush to get home. dont worry though onyx got a nice cold shower out of it and some frozen steakcicle. he passed out right after that its a rare site to see him so sleepy!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Oldskool Brent said:


> Weird story is weird.
> 
> Weird day actually, some dude tries to kick a pit and another guy wants to fight over ones tail? If someone did either of those to me with 3 of mine we'd have been on the news for either a "Pit bull saves the day" or "Pit bull attacks a man" story.


hmm must of missed a thread. didnt read nething about someone kicking a pit.that sucks tho.


----------



## whiskeythewickedchampion (Apr 27, 2009)

what a weird guy that doesnt even sound like he knows what the hell he's talkin about. I think the tail has a very strong affect on the apbt's sense of balance. so i doubt every apbt needs to get their tail docked..


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> hmm must of missed a thread. didnt read nething about someone kicking a pit.that sucks tho.


http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/17070-my-first-run-pitbull-hater-very-upsetting.html

Owning a pit bull is one hell of a roller coaster ride.:doggy:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what a tard!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would have maced his ass! At least you are ok that could have been bad.


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

Lol thats crazy but what an idiot...roxy would have attacked him if they said something about her tail lmao


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So sorry that had happened to you...


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

what the hell. what an idiot. well if he was only 17 he's still young stubborn and stupid. hes going to grow up and be like. ooooo woops.. im an idiot LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me. Stupid little kids... The product of today's media


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i dont know where all u guys live, but im glad i dont live there. move to the country, its much more peaceful  glad your alright though, and i know what you mean about the dog not really doing much, pike would still have licked his face off. ---shane


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

god u have great disaplne i would of hit him if he grabed me i hate tha happend i read all theses stories about people like that or the old lady wit her mop dog a pets mart and im glad that hasnt happend to me yet good job for thinkin quik on yer feet


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I have had that happen...not that extreme...but a man in pet depot was bound and determined to convince me Jay was not full blooded because her tail was to long.... lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> Well i was walking onyx today when i bumped into a middle aged male thinking he was only about 17 or so. well he stopped right infront of me while i was walking and just stood there staring at onyx...i asked him what the hell was he doing just stopping right infront of me like that and not getting out of my way (narrow sidewalk lots of traffic walking around not an option). he asked what my problem was so i told him it really p's me off when people just stop right infront of you when they clearly see you walking!!!!! he goes no no no! why the hell isnt your dogs tail cut off! no one around here cuts of their pitbhulls tail...maybe its cuz ya'llz aint black and dont know ne better!!! i said excuse me!!!??? why should an apbts tail be DOCKED when there is no reason for it and it goes against breed standards!? and looks dumb if you ask me! he goes naah a true pit isnt even supposed to have a tail! i just told him im too tired i have 3 meetings to go to today and im hot as hell right now i dont feel like talking to some ignorant mofo who thinks he is correct when he couldnt be ne more wrong! he then asked what i thought. i told him i KNOW apbts aren't supposed to have docked tails but its ok if they have cropped ears. (i had to tell him what docked and cropeed meant)! he still wouldnt move and kept on going i had 3 more mins to get back home before my first meeting started and he wouldnt move. so i tried walking around and he cut me off and grabbed onto my arm and tried stopping me from going. he grabbed so hard i got bruised!!!! so i pulled out my millano(same thing as a stilleto only locks differently) and told him he better efing let me go or i'd take one of his eyeballs out with my blade. well he let go and threatened to call the cops on me but nothing ever happened...guess he was just a poser after all.


man... people these days are just plain crazy! who picks out a person & argues with them over their dog & personal preferences at random???... what a loser!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

What a nut case! If he grabbed my arm he would be in the ER.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

gxkon said:


> god u have great disaplne i would of hit him if he grabed me i hate tha happend i read all theses stories about people like that or the old lady wit her mop dog a pets mart and im glad that hasnt happend to me yet good job for thinkin quik on yer feet


well i used to have seriouse anger issues in my early teens...i would beat the crap out of people...the spychyatirst said it was cuz i liked the adrenaline of being p'd off but what ev. i realised it was a problem and have learned to contain myself quite well during that time frame...i have also become a lot more religiouse during that period so i think that plays a huge role as well. but i will be very violent and and devilish if you push my buttons good enough...but that takes a lot to see that side of me...i do not like it so much ne more cuz i feel like i have no control. so i make it almost impossible to be that angry. but if he did ne thing further yes i would stab him. around here if ne one brings it ne further then something like that you can assume that person is goin g to turn pretty nasty on you! it isnt a rare thing to find someones body floating in the marina all banged up.(another reason why i want an actual guard dog!!!)


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

Woah that black comment that he said what!!!!! His B!tcH A$$ need to be kicked for all of that !!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*your stupid if you dont cut your pitbulls tail.*?

I think it's stupid if you do


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

That woulda been a good ole country ass whoopin if i was around what a dumbass


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The thing about being IGNORANT is that you dont know your stupid.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> The thing about being IGNORANT is that you dont know your stupid.


dont think ne one could have said it better!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Marty said:


> *your stupid if you dont cut your pitbulls tail.*?
> 
> I think it's stupid if you do


I agree.....old folk tale is that it knocks them off balance which makes them irritable. Of course if you cut my big toe off and knocked me off balance...I am sure i'd be ready to bite someone too!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*stupid ass ghetto,,,,,[people]*



hell no they wont go said:


> ...maybe its cuz ya'llz aint black and dont know no better!!! i said excuse me!!!??? why should an apbts tail be DOCKED when there is no reason for it and it goes against breed standards!? and looks dumb if you ask me! he goes naah a true pit isnt even supposed to have a tail!.


Ignorant piece of sh!#,I wonder if the guy thinks the apbt was imported into america by African immigrants as well? I here black folks sayin that whites have no business owning a black mans dog and sh!# like that way to often,angers the hell out of me,its a breed imported from Ireland and the rest of the UK by immigrants,duh stupid ass fu!^.


hell no they wont go said:


> ...so i tried walking around and he cut me off and grabbed onto my arm and tried stopping me from going. he grabbed so hard i got bruised!!!! so i pulled out my millano(same thing as a stilleto only locks differently) and told him he better efing let me go or i'd take one of his eyeballs out with my blade. well he let go and threatened to call the cops on me but nothing ever happened...guess he was just a poser after all.


To bad you didn't have a male with you in that situation,if you did it probably wouldn't even of happened figuring how curs like that dont pick on females when accompanied by a fellow male,that type of ignorance happens way to often for my liking really,i mean sure if the dogs tail is injured or something and needs docked then fine but no dog needs its tail docked,its a thing done for the whims of fashion,although I'm not sure it really matters one way or another,dogs like corsos/boxers..seem to have great balance even without a tail.jmo.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Can't fix stupid.

As for your dog you know what they say. Dogs since things. They since the bad and evil in people thats why he tucked behind you. He knew he was a nut case


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

Im black my damn self thta was just very unprofessinal like seriosuly makes me sick from the ins and out utterly


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

cane76 said:


> Ignorant piece of sh!#,I wonder if the guy thinks the apbt was imported into america by African immigrants as well? I here black folks sayin that whites have no business owning a black mans dog and sh!# like that way to often,angers the hell out of me,its a breed imported from Ireland and the rest of the UK by immigrants,duh stupid ass fu!^.
> To bad you didn't have a male with you in that situation,if you did it probably wouldn't even of happened figuring how curs like that dont pick on females when accompanied by a fellow male,that type of ignorance happens way to often for my liking really,i mean sure if the dogs tail is injured or something and needs docked then fine but no dog needs its tail docked,its a thing done for the whims of fashion,although I'm not sure it really matters one way or another,dogs like corsos/boxers..seem to have great balance even without a tail.jmo.


What black people you hear sayin that?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Pretty sure he's talking about me.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

good thang your ok tho, girl next time that happens just poke 'em in the eye..hehe..they can't grab what they can't see! lol! 
(something my gpa always told me cuz i'm such a little person)


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Cream is Pitbulls said:


> What black people you hear sayin that?


i dont hear it too often buit it does come up every now and then...i have heard expressions like white people only buy pits to make them feel more black and crap like that...where i live its weird. either people are extremely racist or they dont give a crap no matter what color you are. you never know what type of person you'll run into. but thats why i like going to ny better. i havent met a racist person yet in ny. but where im from the variety of people you run into is crazy. i can say i run into more bums and loonies then i do racist people though. im sure it doesnt help i live close to the norwich hospitol (a place used for supposedly mentally ill people where they performed hitler like expiriments on patients old or young. crazy or just depressed.) that place closed down in the early 90's i believe and let all the patients out even though they had no where to go and if they went in normal they came out insane...now a bunch of old bums from that place hang around downtown a lot.


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

ye i dont know y people do it! i really dont like it


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You could probably call the police and charge him for assault. Or at least let them know there is some weirdo out there.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

as soon as he grabbed my arm i would have dropped that mf'er ... thats assault and it would just be self defense


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Girl. You need to move!!! The people you come across are no bueno. LOL. Im playing of course, but dang. Handled well though! And Im glad youre okay!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

mygirlmaile said:


> Girl. You need to move!!! The people you come across are no bueno. LOL. Im playing of course, but dang. Handled well though! And Im glad youre okay!!!


yeah its a shady place to live...but this happened a whiloe ago havent seen the guy since then.


----------

